# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Canaria >  Gran Canaria rebosa agua

## Luján

Noticia de La Provincia-Diario de Las Palmas de anteayer 27/01:




> *Gran Canaria rebosa agua*
> 
> 
> *Las presas llegan al máximo histórico.  Aparte de Chira y Las Niñas, también se han desbordado Ayagaures, La  Gambuesa, El Mulato, Fataga, Siberio, El Caidero de las Niñas y  Chamoriscán, mientras que la de El Parralillo estaba ayer por la mañana  al 97% de su capacidad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Gran Canaria rebosa agua JC. CASTRO Recorrido por las cascadas tras la lluvia
> ...


http://www.laprovincia.es/las-palmas...ua/349456.html

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

En este PDF las medidas de ayer 28/01

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Noticias como está alegran a cualquiera, yo también me alegro un montón  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Precipitaciones (mm) Observatorio Act. 

Las Palmas (Gran Canaria).......................... 97,6 
Ingenio (Gran Canaria)............................... 26,4 
El Rosario - Radazul (Tenerife)..................... 25,0 
Alles - Peñamellera Alta (Asturies)................ 24,6 
Puerto del Rosario (Fuerteventura)............... 24,1 
Los Baldíos (Tenerife)................................ 16,4 
La Caridad (Asturies)................................. 15,4 
Panes (Asturies)....................................... 15,2 
Panes - Centro (Asturies)........................... 15,2 
Castañeda (Cantabria)............................... 12,6

----------


## ben-amar

Desde luego, es una gran noticia

----------

